# [Batch] Automatische Parameter übergabe



## Andre267 (5. Oktober 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich versuche gerade über die Aufgabenplanung an eine bereits laufendes Batch Script Parameter zu übergeben.
Weiß jemand wie das aussehen sollte?
Ich will damit nur einen Gameserver stopen und updaten.


----------



## ComFreek (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

an ein laufendes Skript kannst du keine Parameter (im Sinne von CLI-Parametern) mehr übergeben.

Wie wäre es, in eine Datei zu schreiben und diese regelmäßig auszulesen?
In Batch ist man mit Standardtools relativ unflexibel, wieso probierst du nicht Powershell aus? Da kannst du auf alle .NET-Klassen zugreifen!


----------



## Andre267 (6. Oktober 2014)

Schönen guten Tag,

das hört sich prinzipiell gut an, aber davon habe ich ja noch weniger Ahnung von.


----------

